# Northwest Patrol “Mountie” badge



## KingSized HD (Oct 6, 2018)

$500+ shipping with 4 days left:





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=113287551474


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 6, 2018)

I was trying to figure out what was wrong with the folks bidding it up to $500.00 in the first 24 hours?


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I was trying to figure out what was wrong with the folks bidding it up to $500.00 in the first 24 hours?



I wonder if some folks throw in their “highest & best” offer figuring they’re not going above that number anyway. That strategy keeps you disciplined on price, I guess.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 9, 2018)

why wait-there is one for sale right now for 750! extremely rare badge. if I lived in the seattle area-this would be the badge for me-like in California the 'mission' badge or the 'chicago' badge if you lived in chicago...awesome!


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 10, 2018)

Final. The most I’ve seen paid for a headbadge, but I’ve only been involved in the hobby for six years.


----------



## kreika (Oct 10, 2018)

I always wonder if these eBay auctions are real? $565 for a well used badge. Did I miss something here?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2018)

It seems the hobby has attracted people that make well over six figures and they really enjoy piecing together an old bike.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 11, 2018)

the auction was real! the badge is scarce. if I was the seller-i'd be jumpin' for joy......all the way to the bank. as the buyer-i'd be thinking...I've got one/you don't. the rest of us are scratching our head thinking someone has more money than sense. but that is the way with most hobbies.....


----------



## Dave K (Oct 11, 2018)

Could have easily gone for more.  Oval Northwest patrol badges don't pop up for sale every day.


----------



## kreika (Oct 11, 2018)

Ok I get it, scarce but $565? Oh my. Exit stage left for me.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 11, 2018)

The sold price is in line with the rarity of this badge. Supply and demand...the value would probably be higher if a bunch of other desirable Schwinn badges wouldn't have been repopped. But many have given up collecting head badges due to the repops...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 11, 2018)

yep....scarcity is the word that applies here. I think I have seen 3 in 40 years.


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 11, 2018)

Well, just in case someone missed the first one and just has to have one....
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292760284558
$750 + $4 shipping  (NOT mine)


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 11, 2018)

You would think for $750 they would at least have free shipping.  That cracks me up.


----------



## catfish (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm one of the nuts that bid on it a couple times. 
Some badges are hard to come by.
Try to find one of theses.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2018)

I've seen a lot of badges go for more than that. Genuine Indian, Harley, or Merkel badges would all be bargains at that price. V/r Shawn


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 12, 2018)

have no fear-there's a bunch more out there-wrapped in original tissue paper and sitting in a cigar box from an old bike/lawnmower repair shop that closed down. they just haven't found their way to the cabe yet!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 14, 2018)

This one didn’t go under the radar lol.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow!







Rust_Trader said:


> This one didn’t go under the radar lol.
> 
> View attachment 883778




Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2018)

I hope a certain collector in Georgia was able to lighten the big boy wallet on this one.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if the shape difference is from Pre/post war?  Thanks in advance


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2018)

I think that style badge came out in 1937 and most oval badges are from 1936, back.


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I hope a certain collector in Georgia was able to lighten the big boy wallet on this one.




It's going west.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2018)

Rust_Trader said:


> This one didn’t go under the radar lol.
> 
> View attachment 883778



Anyone ever seen a bike with the Dixieland badge?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2018)

Has that badge been re popped?
That one looked awfully fresh.
Like it hasn't been around that long.
Although I don't consider myself a badge collector.
I kind of like to see the evidence that the badge had been mounted to a bike and has seen some use.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2018)

Hopefully the fellow that bought it won't let Turner get a hold of it. I think that's the badge I've seen in other photos of the Dixieland badge? The only one I've ever seen.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2018)

Some of the outfits that sold bikes, were only in business a couple years.
One of the badges we all see and wonder about, I finally found information about. They were in business for five years, just before the Schwinn factory fire. It's almost as though they never existed.


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 884086



Cool badge catfish! Have you seen a bike with that badge?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 15, 2018)

that badge es




 muy caliente!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 15, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Cool badge catfish! Have you seen a bike with that badge?



never seen one...but I haven't been south of the Mason/Dixon line much either!  cool badge....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I hope a certain collector in Georgia was able to lighten the big boy wallet on this one.



I wish I would have seen it! That badge looks fresh. I wonder if any of these were ever mounted on a bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I wish I would have seen it! That badge looks fresh. I wonder if any of these were ever mounted on a bike? V/r Shawn



I'd like to know that one. I need photos of a bike for the book.


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 24, 2022)

Putting this here for reference—maybe it helps someone piece some history together. Was just sold (tried to get it sold on here but sellers didn't want to ship, or help get shipped). Maybe someone on here got it. Was located in Lincoln, NE.


----------

